# What is your favorite western film?



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

redcarol57 said:


> But "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" is one of my favorites.


Yes! I never really "got" John Wayne, until I saw that one...


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Promethea said:


> high plains drifter


I love Clint Eastwood movies, but High Plains Drifter used to give me nightmares. I was only 10, so it's understandable. That movie still creeps me out.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Like @koalaroo, I am also grumpy that I couldn't choose more than one. 

I chose The Searchers...such a brilliant movie.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

madhatter said:


> Like @_koalaroo_, I am also grumpy that I couldn't choose more than one.
> 
> I chose The Searchers...such a brilliant movie.


I especially wear my grumpy britches to this thread.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

_True Grit_ - the newer version with Jeff Bridges. John Wayne is just a little too hokey for me. :tongue:


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

@madhatter @koalaroo You Ti-doms, such Negative Nancies!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

The Book of Eli


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@Meritocrat

Tombstone!!!!


----------



## redcarol57 (May 2, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> The Book of Eli


Interesting choice and great movie. Just not sure it falls under the category of "Western". Post apocalyptic/sci-fi sort of. Hmmm.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I picked The Wild Bunch. Truly an epic western that has that "end of an era" feel to it that I can appreciate. The action is also very well shot.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre

Bogart and Houston rock

and Blazing Saddles if that counts


----------



## LimeDegree (Mar 6, 2012)

Why is _Tombstone_ not on this list?!?!


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

Once upon a time in the west, epicness.


----------

